# New Yorks City's Original Barbecue Contest



## holy smokes (May 29, 2008)

Howdy everyone,

Just wanted to let everyone know about a BBQ Comp that I found in NYC.
Yep, NYC!

Grillin On the Bay!
June 7th, 2008
Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn.
It is a NEBS sanctioned BBQ event.
If you are in the area and want to compete or vend at this event you can either:

Click here: Register
Or contact the Organizer, Robert Fernandez at 917-763-5062.

Take care and hope to meet some of y'all there,

Kevin
aka Holy Smokes


----------

